# Project Bike



## fminajr (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys! I posted some questions here before but still I don't quite actually get the fact on how I will decide what motor, controller, and charger to use in our project electric motorcycle. I don't know what's compatible with what. All I understand right now is the battery itself (LOL)

So, I'm hoping you can help me decide on what I should buy to make our plans successful. I am an automotive technician student and we are a group of 5 (classmates) planning to build an electric sport motorcycle here in the Philippines.

Specs we wanted are:
150 km top speed
0-100 km in the span of 2-3 seconds

Now, what motor should I use? I know it is recommended that we use DC Permanent Magnet Motors but I really don't know which should I use among the many brands out there.
Second, what controller should I use in case I use this kind of motor? You get what I mean right?

Also, we are going to be sponsored with copper wires (fresh from AC to DC Transformers) and Li-ion batteries from used laptop batteries which we will connect via series and parallel to create high voltage and high ah (I'm confident I understand the battery part)

So, you know what I mean when I say I don't know what to do. Please help us so we can create our very first electric motorcycle and start learning the beauty of electric vehicles!

Thanks guys!


----------



## rdrcrmatt (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry to not be much help, but I'm planning a similar build. Much like the DRZ that was built a few years ago.

Any info on the current best controllers, motors, etc would be very useful.

Looking for a sub 300lb bike that can do 50+ miles and still retain the fun of the original ICE engine that just threw a rod bearing.


----------



## qsmotor.com (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi All,

We have the DC Brushless Scooter Motor (hub motor) for electric motorcycle.
Size available from 10 inch to 17 inch.
Power range from 500W to 12KW.

You can contact me by email: [email protected]

Thanks.
Harry


----------

